# Telekom MA telefoniert auf meine Kosten



## Tilo (12 September 2002)

Bitte mal in´s richtige Forum verschieben - ich finds nich mehr   
Bin erst jetzt auf dieses Thema gestossen. Wie verhalte ich mich, wenn ich so etwas entdecke und mir das Geld aber zu schade ist, um es der DTAG in den Rachen zu werfen? Die Beweislast, das ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt diese Numer nicht angerufen hab, liegt ja wohl immer noch bei mir? Wenn ich einfach die strittigen Beträge von der Rechnung abziehe, hab ich nix gekonnt. da steht dann eines schönen Tages die Inkassofirma oder der Gerichtsvollzieher vor der Tür. Ebenso bin ich mir nich sicher, was passiert, wenn ich die Rechnung unter Vorbehalt in voller Höhe begleiche und anschließend die DTAG wegen Betrug verklage (Kosten-Nutzen Verhältniss). gibts da schon irgendwo ein Urteil oder anderweitig Hilfe zu?
Nich, das es mich bisher betroffen hätte, aber auf unserer letzten Tel.rechnung sind zwei Posten, die mir "spanisch" vorkommen. Muß ich mal noch mal prüfen, aber an einem der Termine waren wir definitiv nich daheim... Und prinzipiell möchte ich für nix bezahlen, was ich nich auch selber an Kosten verursacht hab. Oder würdet Ihr das Parkticket Eures Opas aus dem Urlaub in Marokko bezahlen- einfach mal eben so? Aus Spaß an der Freude? Da kann ich mein geld ja gleich aus dem Fenster werfen und zusehen, wie´s der Wind wegwedelt


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2002)

*deine Kosten*

Hallo du!
Mit dem Thema beschäftige ich mich schon eine Weile...... waren diese Gespräche nachts? 

Also schwieriges Thema..... es gibt nur 2 Möglichkeiten daß ejmand auf deien Kosten telefoniert
a) in der Vermittlungszentrale der DTAG
b) deine Leitung liegt ja wohl offen, also kann dein Nachbar das gewesen sein... wohnst du zufällig in einem Studentenwohnheim oder in einem anonymen Mehfamilienhaus? Kennst du deine Nachbarn?

Also mal keien Panik.. vielleicht klärt sich das alles auf... hast du Familie? kleine Kider die mal mit dem Telefon spielen? Besuch?
Hat dein Nachbar bei dir die Blumen gegossen und dabei mal telefoniert?
Hat jemand einen Schlüssel zu deiner Wohnung? überleg mal....


ich habe  mal wegen was anderem den leiter der DTAG aus Baden also auch aus deiner Nähe gesprochen und wollte wissen ob es sein kann, daß wenn ich eien 0190 Sperre ein Techniker einfach mal eien 0190 Nummer wählt um das zu testen und so. Der Mitarbeiter war eiegntlich sehr kompetent und meinte, das kann er 100 % ausschließen......


----------



## Tilo (13 September 2002)

*Re: deine Kosten*



			
				Mattes schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo du!
> Mit dem Thema beschäftige ich mich schon eine Weile...... waren diese Gespräche nachts?



Ja, nachts zwischen 23:00 und 01:00 Uhr und tagsüber zu unterschiedlichen Uhrzeiten.



			
				Mattes schrieb:
			
		

> b) deine Leitung liegt ja wohl offen, also kann dein Nachbar das gewesen sein...



mit Sicherheit nicht, meine nachbarn sind alle beide nette alte Leute und Rentner und nach allem, was ich über Sie weiß nicht gerade mittellos...  :lol: 



			
				Mattes schrieb:
			
		

> wohnst du zufällig in einem Studentenwohnheim



Nein 


			
				Mattes schrieb:
			
		

> oder in einem anonymen Mehfamilienhaus?



Mehrfamilienhaus - Ja. Anonym- Nein. 



			
				Mattes schrieb:
			
		

> Kennst du deine Nachbarn?



Kenne jeden hier im Haus.

...

Von Panikmache kann hier nicht die Rede sein. Davon bin weit entfernt. Sagen wir mal so, ich bin nur leicht verstimmt wegen dieser Gaunerei. Es handelt sich hier zwar nicht um riesige Beträge, aber trotzdem mag ich es nicht, wenn man auf meine Kosten telefoniert und ich nur per Zufall davon was erfahre. Wie bereits oben erwähnt: Prinzipiell möchte ich für nix bezahlen, was ich nich auch selber an Kosten verursacht hab. Oder würdest Du das Parkticket Deines Opas aus dem Urlaub in Marokko bezahlen- einfach mal eben so? Aus Spaß an der Freude? Da kann ich mein Geld ja gleich aus dem Fenster werfen und zusehen, wie´s der Wind wegwedelt   
Angst davor, das sich der MA auf unsere Kosten mit einer Sexhotline verlustiert hab ich nicht. Schließlich hab ich sämtliche 019 Nummern sperren lassen. Schon vor 2 Jahren. Auf dem Rechner kann auch nix passieren diesbezüglich, ich hab mir YAW 3.50 installiert.  :lol: 
Und das auszuhebeln is bis jetzt noch keinem Dialer gelungen...
Falls jetzt aber doch jemand über eine 019 Nummer telefonieren will- bitteschön, soll ers probieren. Die Kosten dafür bezahl ich nicht. Es gibt entsprechende Urteile zu diesem Thema. Mir geht es hier rein ums Prinzip: ich mag es einfach nicht! Und wie soll ich dagegen vorgehen? die DTAG streitet alles ab. Den Beweis, das ichs nicht war kann ich nur sehr schwer oder gar nicht führen- trotz Einzelentgeldnachweis. nur in einem konkreten Fall sehe ich Chancen. Wir waren übers WE nicht da. Keine andere Person hatte Zugriff auf das Telefon und trotzdem waren für dieses WE 4,-€ angezeigt.  :evil:  Der einzige der in unserem Haus Zugang zum "Sammelanschluß" hat, ist der Hausmeister. Und der wird schwer hüten, da as zu manipulieren, weil er nämlich im Zweifelsfalle dann seinen Job los ist. Also ist eindeutig- zumindest für mich- nachgewiesen, das hier die DTAG schlampt.   
Werd heute mal da anrufen und schauen, was mir die netten Hotlinedamen so alles erzählen zu diesem Thema. Hab da schon so´n Verdacht . . .  :lol:


----------



## SprMa (13 September 2002)

*Änderung des Postings von Tilo*

Ich habe den abschließenden BBCode-Tag [/quote] eingefügt, damit's auch funktioniert.

Matthias


----------



## Tilo (13 September 2002)

@SprMa

Merci mon amour - oder so ähnlich  :lol:


----------



## Rahmat (13 September 2002)

Hi Tilo,

finde Deine postings sehr interessant, da es Dir ja scheinbar nur in zweiter Linie um das Geld geht (vor allem, da es ja nur geringe Posten sind), sondern mehr um 's Prinzip. D.h. um so Begriffe, wie Ehrlichkeit, Gerechtigkeit, mein, Dein, Besitz, Eigentum .....

So als Gedankenansatz würde ich mal sagen, dass haben wir mal alle mit der Muttermilch aufgesogen. Ein Teil von uns hat dann auch noch die römisch-katholische Erziehung überlebt ... (Ich bin davon Gott sei Dank verschont geblieben )) ).

Möchte mal ganz provokant behaupten, alle diese Dinge und Werte gibt es überhaupt nicht. Ohne jetzt klassenkämpferisch zu werden (es geht mir hier wirklich nicht um Politik, rechts oder links, sondern um das "Wesen" der Dinge), ist Privateigentum ja eine Erfindung des Geistes. Den Indianern hat ursprünglich Amerika gehört. Das es jetzt Eigentum der Weißen ist, ist nur eine Definition. Und wer hat es definiert? Kaum die Indianer, schon eher die Weißen. Ist also geschickt, wenn man immer auf der Seite derer steht, die die Regeln bestimmen.
Schon die alten Griechen haben Rohstoffe billig eingekauft, "veredelt" und teuer zurückverkauft. Hat sich nicht viel verändert seit dieser Zeit.
D.h. jetzt haben wir noch so eine Einrichtung, die nennt sich Entwicklungshilfe. Da können wir das Geld, um das wir die Dritte Welt betrogen haben, großzügig zurückverteilen und uns dabei so richtig geil toll christlich edel und gut finden. Weiß nicht ob die alten Griechen auch schon so eine tolle Einrichtung hatten.

Anderes Beispiel:
Was "verdient" ein Waffenhändler , Drogenhändler , Bio-Ladner :-(.
Was "verdient" ein Angestellter der Firma Nestle, wenn er dafür zuständig ist, dass Milchpulver teuer in die Dritte Welt exportiert wird und völlig sinnlos und überteuert an Frauen verkauft wird, die lieber ein gestilltes lebendes Kind gehabt hätten als ein totes Nestle-Kind.

Interessant ist, dass wir diese Ungerechtigkeit als gottgegeben hinnehmen, wenn wir aber plötzlich um 2,50 DM beim Telefonieren beschissen werden plötzlich die große moralische Gerechtigkeit aus unserem Sack holen.

Und ich glaube Dir Deine ernsthafte Bemühung um Gerechtigkeit und ich schätze sie ausdrücklich.

Und ich glaube trotzdem geht es mir besser mit der Vorstellung, dass es keine Gerechtigkeit gibt, dass jeder in jedem Moment gleichzeitig Betrüger und Betrogener ist, dass mir überhaupt nichts weggenommen werden kann, weil mir überhaupt nichts gehört, und wenn ich das alles auch wirklich und 100% so fühle.

Wenn ich diesen Schritt gemacht habe, dann kann ich auch wieder so richtig zocken, wenn ich will, oder auch nicht.
Dann weiß ich, dass ich betrogen werde und es macht mir nichts aus.
Und wenn die Telekom jeden Monat von jedem Menschen 20,- Euro auf diesem Wege ergaunern wird, so ist das halt Teil dieses Systems.
Und das System kann sich auch wieder ändern. Ich werde aber einen Teufel tun unglücklich in der "gerechten" Welt zu leben, die es nicht gibt, sondern werde glücklich in der "ungerechten" Welt leben, die real ist.

mfg
 Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2002)

@Rahmat

Sehr interessant


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2002)

Ich will mit der MA nichts mehr zu tun haben !!!!


----------



## dialerfucker (14 September 2002)

@Tilo;
...es ist prinzipiell möglich, dass "jemand" im HVT der Telekom auf Deine Kosten telefoniert. Das muss auch nicht ein Mitarbeiter der DTAG sein, die Telekom vergibt immer einen gewissen Teil der Schaltarbeiten an Auftragsfirmen. Wenn man erst mal im HVT drin ist, stehen einem tausende Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung....das halte ich auch für wahrscheinlicher als die Anzapfaktion im Haus...
Grundsätzlich würde ich mich aber nicht mit irgendwelchen Hotline-Damen darüber unterhalten, sondern eine schriftliche Gebührenbeschwerde bei der Rechnungsstelle einlegen!

PS:...da war übrigens jemand an solchen Geschichten interessiert:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=768


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2002)

ist ja saudoof....
zu gut deutsch die einzige Möglichkeit sich davor zu schüctzen und damit man keinen Ärger hat, ist , sein Telefon abzumelden?


----------



## Rahmat (14 September 2002)

Hi Mattes,

falsch, "die einzige Möglichkeit sich davor zu schützen und damit man keinen Ärger hat, ist", sich nicht zu ärgern, was auch immer kommt.

 Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2002)

hm meinst Rahmat?

überleg mal meine 90 jährige Omi hat ja auch ein Telefon und keine 0190 Sperre drin, weil die gar nicht weiss, was das ist....   


hast schon recht , Omi macht sich auch keine Gedanken, daß jemand auf ihre Kosten Telefonsex macht... Omi weiss nicht mal, daß es so was "unanständiges" gibt.........


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2002)

Habe die Auslandsverbindungen, die 118 und die

0190,0192,0193, 0900 gesperrt....
Im Prinzip gibts dann doch kaum Nummern, die ruinös werden können?

Also ich meien jetzt Nummern, die ein gelangweilter TK Mitarbeiter anrufen kann und mich dadurch ruinieren kann?

Dei anderen Sachen (Kosten) bleiben eher im Rahmen oder?

ich kann ja nicht alles mit 01 sperren lassen, z.B Handy Nummern etc.......

wie gross ist die Gefahr bei der 0194- 0199 ?
Wollte die ganze 019 sperren lasse, aber dazu sind die bei der TK zu doof... auch nach der 10. reklamation..... hab echt keine Lust mehr, mich mit denen zu zoffen, dort anzurufen, denen zu schreiben.. mir reichts !!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2002)

@dialerfucker

meinst du es kann auch sein, daß die ihre teuren Telefonsexgespräche auf deien Kosten führen? Nehmen wir mal Leute ohne sperren...

Kann man das denn nachvollziehen wnen das jemand gemacht hat wer das war? Angeblich soll das ja einfach sein und das ist ja strafbar
Kann das sich irgendjemand leisten für tausende von euros telefonsexgespräche auf deine  Kosten zu machen?


----------



## Rahmat (14 September 2002)

Hi Mattes,

na dann  wird es aber mal höchste Zeit, dass Du Deine Oma "aufklärst" bevor sie das zeitliche segnet.  

 Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2002)

na ja wenn du meinst   :lol:


----------



## Tilo (16 September 2002)

Na mal sehn, ob mich dieser "nette" Computer diesmal was schreiben und senden läßt. Bei Versuch 1 hat er sich beharrlich geweigert, das zu tun, was ich von Ihm wollte! Statt dessen hängt er sich auf und reagiert nich mal auf den Affengriff. Naja, Computer sind eben auch nur Menschen  :lol: 

@ Rahmat

Du meinst also, auf gut Deutsch, laß es bleiben und reg Dich nich drüber auf. Ändern kannst Du´s ja doch nicht. 
Dem Argument kann ich teilweise sogar folgen. Es gibt genug Sachen im täglichen Leben über die man sich aufregen könnte(z.B.: das Verhältniss aktuelle Spritpreise zu Lohn und Gehalt  :evil: )
Genausogut gibt es aber auch Sachen, die einfach nich nicht akzeptieren kann und will. Und die will ich ändern. Zumindest will ich das versuchen.
Sicher, die großen Gauner werd ich nie bekommen. Aber indem ich die Kleinen "dingfest" mache, erschwere ich den großen die Arbeit. Was nutzt Al Capone die beste Knarre, wenn er niemanden hat, der das Teil repariert oder Ihm im Zweifelsfalle eine neue besorgt? Wenn man keine Handlanger mehr hat, muß man sich selber die Finger schmutzig machen. Und dabei hinterläßt man zwangsläufig Spuren  :lol: 
Einige Dinge können * WIR * ändern, andere Dinge nicht. Den Hunger in der sogen. 3. Welt können wir so schnell nicht abschaffen. Auch wenn sich unsere sogen. Industrienationen auf der Brust rumtrommeln und sagen wieviel Sie doch für Umweltschutz und gegen Hungersnöte in der Welt getan hätten. In Wirklichkeit haben Sie nichts getan. Alles ist wie vor 20 Jahren. Das Baby hungert immer noch und die Mutter ist genauso verzweifelt wie vor 20 Jahren. Gleichzeitig werden aber Deutsche Bauern von der EU dafür bestraft, das Ihre Kuh mehr Milch gibt, als in Richtlinie 0815 festgelegt! Satt daß man diese zuviel produzierte Milch, dann als echte Entwicklungshilfe in diese Länder schafft, wird Sie lieber in die Kanlisation geleitet. Auf das Deutsche Ratten und Mäuse wohlgenährt sind  :evil: 
Diesen Zustand können * WIR * ändern! Vielleicht nicht sofort, aber: Steter Tropfen hölt den Stein...

Genauso ist das mit den DTAG MA oder beauftragten Firmen. Ist erst mal ein Urteil zugunsten des Verbrauchers gefallen, mag der Gauner seine Startegie ändern oder er hört auf. Ich weiß es nicht. Ändert er seine Strategie, kann er solange weiter machen, bis Ihm wieder jemand auf die Schliche kommt. Usw. Hier kommt es darauf an, wer den längeren Atem hat. Der Gauner oder der Verbraucher. 
Wenn * WIR * uns aber nicht wehren und uns alles gefallen lassen, dann landen wir irgendwann wieder in einer Diktatur. Die oberen sagen Huh und wir fallen in Ohnmacht oder tanzen nach deren Pfeife ohne Widerspruch.
Und das möchte ich ungern erleben bzw. möchte ich auch nicht das das meine Kinder erleben müssen. Und aus diesem Grunde werd ich auch dagegen vorgehen. Auch wenn ich denkbar schlechte Karten hab. Die Beweislast liegt nämlich immer noch beim User nicht beim Anbieter... :evil:


----------



## Rahmat (16 September 2002)

Hi Tilo,

Gott gebe mir die Kraft Dinge zu ändern, die ich ändern kann,
die Gelassenheit Dinge hinzunehmen, die ich nicht ändern kann
und die Weisheit zwischen diesen beiden Dingen zu unterscheiden.

Manchmal macht es mir auch riesig Spaß mich über irgendetwas aufzuregen, dass ich nicht ändern kann. Dann kann man so toll die Schuld beim Anderen abladen und sich selber toll und sauber und rein dabei fühlen.
Das ist ein Spiel. Es ist schön, wenn die Mitspieler es als solches erkennen. Ansonsten bleibt es trotzdem ein Spiel aber mit sehr "unerleuchteten" Mitspielern.

Zur 3. Welt usw.: Ich habe glaube ich nicht gesagt, dass Du das ändern kannst. Ich habe nur gesagt, ist ja interessant wie unser Gerechtigkeitssinn arbeitet. Was wir tollerieren und was nicht. Nur zum Angucken.

Zu dem was Du machen kannst: Dich jetzt selber schützen, das machst Du ja.
Wenn Du willst klage, wenn nicht, dann nicht.
Wo ist das Problem ?

Und ich glaube dass Deine Klage vielleicht was ändert, wahrscheinlich nicht viel, glaube ich.
Diktatur oder nicht, hängt glaube ich nicht an dieser Frage.
Effektiver als eine Klage sehe ich hier den freien Markt, da ja jeder alle Nummern nach belieben sperren kann.

 Rahmat


----------



## Tilo (16 September 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Tilo,
> 
> Gott gebe mir die Kraft Dinge zu ändern, die ich ändern kann,
> die Gelassenheit Dinge hinzunehmen, die ich nicht ändern kann
> und die Weisheit zwischen diesen beiden Dingen zu unterscheiden.



So sei es. Nur- wo finde ich Gott? ich würd Ihm nämlich gern mal ein paar Fragen von Angesicht zu Angesicht stellen.



			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Zur 3. Welt usw.: Ich habe glaube ich nicht gesagt, dass Du das ändern kannst. Ich habe nur gesagt, ist ja interessant wie unser Gerechtigkeitssinn arbeitet. Was wir tollerieren und was nicht. Nur zum Angucken.



Ich hab das ebenfalls nicht gesagt. Ich möchte die Welt nicht ändern oder aus den Angeln heben. Dazu bin ich ein viel zu kleines Licht. Sollte dieser Eindruck entstanden sein, so ist er falsch. Genau wie Du möchte anderen Leuten Denkanstöße geben, doch mal über dieses oder jenes Thema etwas nachzudenken. klar war das mit der Diktatur übertrieben, aber ein Körnchen Wahrheit ist dran. Wenn wir nicht aufpassen, kann es schneller geschehen, als uns lieb ist, das...




			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich glaube dass Deine Klage vielleicht was ändert, wahrscheinlich nicht viel, glaube ich.



Ne, ich glaub auch nich, daß ich mit der klage groß was erreichen werde. aber es ist einen Versuch wert. Wenn etwas positives dabei heraus kommt ist es gut, wenn nicht hab ich wenigstens ein reines Gewissen und kann sagen: Ich hab alles mir mögliche getan um das zu ändern. Und was noch wichtiger ist, ich kann dann wieder ruhig schlafen.  :lol: 
Vielleicht liest ja in "Zukunft" jemand anderes diese Zeilen und fühlt sich dadurch berufen ebenfalls etwas gegen solche Machenschaften zu unternehmen. Wie gesagt das Sprichwort: Steter Tropfen hölt den Stein ist in beide Richtungen (positiv u. negativ) anwendbar.



			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Effektiver als eine Klage sehe ich hier den freien Markt, da ja jeder alle Nummern nach belieben sperren kann.



Schön und gut, jeder kann alle Nummern nach belieben sperren lassen. Nur was machst Du mit solchen "Paranoikern" wie Gast? Dessen Ängste kann ich sogar teilweise nachvollziehen. Das Netz der Netze is schließlich Tummelplatz Gelichter aller Art, die Ärger genug produzieren.
Empfiehlst denen dann das Telefon ganz abzumelden? Aber selbst da, kann ja noch was passieren. 
100 % Sicherheit werden wir wohl nie und nirgendwo erreichen.

Meine Herrn, philosophische Diskussionen in einem Computerforum! - Verrückte Welt, so lieb ich Dich!  :lol:


----------



## Rahmat (16 September 2002)

Ja mit Mattes hatte ich schon längere Dispute, sogar später noch per eMail.
Ich empfehle jedem, sich dem zu stellen was ist.
Etwas anderes bleibt ihm auch gar nicht übrig.
Ob er sein Telefon abstellt oder nicht ist seine Sache.
Er hat hier IMHO auch (vor allem auch von mir) große Unterstützung bekommen, technisch aber auch weit außerhalb des technischen.
Was er damit macht, muß er aber selber wissen.
Und wie gesagt hat Mattes kein technisches und kein juristisches Problem, sondern ein persönliches. Ich halte es für sinnvoll die technische Seite abzuklären. Das hat er gemacht. Alles andere steht außerhalb juristischer und technischer Möglichkeiten und daher sollte man IMHO dies auch nicht versuchen technisch oder juristisch zu lösen. Das ist so als suchst Du etwas in einem Zimmer, weil Du dort Licht hast, obwohl Du weißt, dass Du es drausen verloren hast, aber da ist es jetzt dunkel.   

Ach ja, fast hätte ich es vergessen: Gott bist Du selber, Du weißt es bloß noch nicht.  

 Rahmat


----------



## Tilo (17 September 2002)

@ Rahmat
Na gut, das Thema Gott gehört nicht in dieses Forum. Obwohl es doch interessant wäre zu wissen, ob er auch einen Computer hat und solche Probleme mit Dialern etc.  :lol: 
Was das andere betrifft: Einiges ist sicherlich etwas überspitzt dargestellt.
Aber der Grundtenor stimmt. Schlußendlich geht es doch bei allen Diskussionen nur um den persönlichen Vorteil des einzelnen. Auf die eine oder andere Art.
Ich werd jedenfalls gegen diese Schweinerei vorgehen. Was dabei rauskommt werden wir sehen. Und wenn ich nur einen ganz kleinen Funken anzünde ist das schon ein Erfolg. Nur muß ich noch mal überlegen, wie ich es am schlausten anstelle. Wahrscheinlich erst mal per Widerspruch zur aktuellen Rechnung. Zahlung unter Vorbehalt usw.. Der nächste Zug liegt dann bei der DTAG.  
Eh mir die DTAG und andere Bösewichte den Tag verderben, muß schon ein wenig mehr passieren, als nur eine falsche Tel.rechnung.  :lol: 

@Mattes/Gast

Das mit dem Paranoiker war völlig wertungsfrei gemeint und sollte keinen Angriff auf Dich persönlich darstellen. Es war schlicht und ergreifend ein Beispiel.


----------



## Rahmat (17 September 2002)

Hi Tilo,

wg. Mattes: habe ich nicht als Angriff empfunden.

Und es ist IMHO nicht ein Beispiel, sondern *das Beispiel*, wie sich jeder von uns im Kreise dreht, jeder halt auf einem anderen Gebiet.
Dies zu erkennen und aufzulösen bedeutet für mich das Ende von Leid. Und da wollen wir doch alle hin, ich zumindest.

 Rahmat


----------

